# mixing dolomite lime



## Lizard.King (Oct 2, 2008)

today I bought 40 pounds of Lime so I could drop the PH whats the mixture thats best used? My ph is usually 8.5 or higher from the tap rain water is 5-6 growing in soil


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 2, 2008)

I add 1 large tablespoon per gallon of soil, it adds calcium and magnesium as well as help to buffer the pH. You need to adjust your water to 6.5 to 7.0.
Make sure you have dolomite lime not hydrated lime. Hydrated lime will fry your plants, that stuff is really hot!


----------



## Lizard.King (Oct 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> I add 1 large tablespoon per gallon of soil, it adds calcium and magnesium as well as help to buffer the pH. You need to adjust your water to 6.5 to 7.0.
> Make sure you have dolomite lime not hydrated lime. Hydrated lime will fry your plants, that stuff is really hot!


Yeah I know this how do I get my PH in the water down from 8.5? With the lime that is I can go get some ph down but not at the moment


----------



## Yes Sir (Oct 5, 2008)

dolomite is used to bring the soil from an acidic up to nuetral ph. Your water is alkaline youll be wanting to add coffee grounds or something similar that will lower the ph down to around 6.5. coffe grounds also contain some N so take that into account. ive never had to lower my ph so im not sure exactly how much to use. Measure the run off and adjust as needed.


----------



## gangjababy (Oct 6, 2008)

add vinegar or pH down to the water until it is the proper pH


----------



## regrets (Oct 6, 2008)

lemon juice also works as a cheap easy ph down.


----------



## lavender (Oct 7, 2008)

I use 55gal barrels to mix the lime with the water. use about 1/2 cup as the water is filling. leave over night and in morning your ph is down. The next day I ad nutes to the water then use a hose to water as needed till empty.


----------



## WHLS4U3064 (Oct 22, 2009)

I grow in soil and use tap water, What if the tap water is too hard, mine comes out with a ppm of 450.Ive learned that adding Epsom salt helps.Is this true?


----------



## think2toke (Jan 20, 2010)

WHLS4U3064 said:


> I grow in soil and use tap water, What if the tap water is too hard, mine comes out with a ppm of 450.Ive learned that adding Epsom salt helps.Is this true?


Epson salt would raise the PPM. Yea san diego and the east county areas have hard water. Just go down to pureflow and get the 5 gallon jugs for 2 bucks.


----------

